# decided to make a thread with all the animals this forum has made me want!



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

i've wanted:

sugar gliders
degus
ferrets
rabbits
various snakes
various lizards
raccoons
coatimundis
skunks
rgs'
chipmunks
hamsters
fennec foxes
arctic foxes
corsac foxes
red foxes
kinkajous
parrots
genets
bobcats
servals
asian leopard cats
marmosets
meerkats
goats
aph's
guinea pigs
prairie dogs
civets
binturongs
rats
mice
chinchillas
tamarins
capuchins
elephants
aardwolves
tenrecs
sto's
armadillos
pangolins
tamanduas
dart frogs
fire sals
lions
wolves
tigers

(pangolins, fennecs and tamanduas being my latest ambitions)

just shows what this forum can do to people and what animals they want :lol2:

anyone else is free to add to the list if i havent covered everything :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Turtles
Tortoises


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Goats.....all i can ask is why!? 

The Goats at our college were awful buggers, minus one which was timid! The other two though, total bullies! 

:lol2:


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Jamiioo said:


> Goats.....all i can ask is why!?
> 
> The Goats at our college were awful buggers, minus one which was timid! The other two though, total bullies!
> 
> :lol2:


i don't know they make me laugh the way they jump when they're kids :lol2:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Whats wrong with snow leopards,ocelot,jaguarundi,fishing cat.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

animalsbeebee said:


> Whats wrong with snow leopards,ocelot,jaguarundi,fishing cat.


I KNEW I WAS MISSING SOMETHING! i've just googled jaguarundi and that's the first time i've seen one, so beautiful! i've wanted an ocelot and snow leopard since longer than i can remember, they're so hard to find though aren't they and i doubt any council would say 'yes you can have a leopard and an ocelot' unless you live in like the countryside on a farm :whistling2:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

If i even mentioned wanting any more animals, i swear my hubby would move out :lol2:

I used to love my goats and yes, when they spring off each others back or even their owners its wonderful, though painful! Fortunately i grew up on a small holding and and my parents allowed me to have what i wanted as long as i researched and paid all costs. They kind of regretted that when i had three huge fish tanks and terrapins in my bedroom, not to mention all the stuffed animals and china ones too, along with all the animals outside. I was and still am, an animal obsessed person :whistling2:


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

paulajo said:


> If i even mentioned wanting any more animals, i swear my hubby would move out :lol2:
> 
> I used to love my goats and yes, when they spring off each others back or even their owners its wonderful, though painful! Fortunately i grew up on a small holding and and my parents allowed me to have what i wanted as long as i researched and paid all costs. They kind of regretted that when i had three huge fish tanks and terrapins in my bedroom, not to mention all the stuffed animals and china ones too, along with all the animals outside. I was and still am, an animal obsessed person :whistling2:


what were your animals outside? was it just goats? and i used to have terrapins, they were amazing to watch at night, i used to fall asleep to them swimming around


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Jamiioo said:


> Goats.....all i can ask is why!?
> 
> The Goats at our college were awful buggers, minus one which was timid! The other two though, total bullies!
> 
> :lol2:


 

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: if you could look in my garden right now you wouldn't say that :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Pouchie said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


adorable! how big is your garden?:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Pouchie said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: if you could look in my garden right now you wouldn't say that :lol2:




:gasp: He's adorable! 



The ones at college were rescues, not sure what their story was, but they were horrific! You would have to distract them before entering or leaving their field, otherwise they would constantly try and ram you and butt you entering and leaving! One managed to pin a student against the gate at one point so she couldn't open it! 

The shy one was a cutie, he had to be kept separate from his 2 bully brothers in a different field though

No idea what type of goats they were, but they had massive horns!


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I had 4 calves/steers, one who used to let me oil his hooves and brush him! 3 different groups of show poultry, geese, loads and i mean loads of different ducks. Rabbits, Gineau pigs, many goats and two of those that for some reason i wouldnt allow to be left in a field as i thought they'd be upset?? :blush: Yep mum loved that one! Oh a sheep that also remained loose that thought it was a dog and thats along with all the other farm animals my parent owned. It was a good job that i was working from when i was 11 years old and hated socializing :lol2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

:lol2: This forum is terrible for making one want things! Some more realistic than others. Elephants :lol2: I'd like Rhinos, hehe


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

You can forget Pangolins as well chick, you might as well daydream about unicorns :whistling2:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Some interesting reading...

Conservation | Save Pangolins

:2thumb:

_"As an additional protective measure, the CITES authority passed a zero export quota in 2000, which bans all commercial trade in these species."_


----------

